# Are these the ultimate Trail MTB shoe.



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

What do you think of the new Five Ten "The Dukes", MTB shoe. Sounds like a John Wayne movie to me.
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=105139&stc=1&d=1316045243

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=105139&stc=1&d=1316045243


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

are those spd or no?

edit..
zooming in tells me that those are for motocross?


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

What difference would that make. Would they not be tougher than a MTB shoe. I often see motocross shoes like this,
Men's Motorsport Drift Cat III CF Trainers
and think they look ideal. But I suppose they are not designed for MTB.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i guess that depends on if they are stiff soled. i can't find any other info about them.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

A motorcycle boot the ultimate shoe for MTBing?


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

they look nice, imho. I would be interested in seeing what the sole looks like and how much they sell for.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, really, Moto-X _shoes_? I thought boots were the only thing MX'ers wore.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Those are supposed to be designed for motocross? Where's the ankle and shin protection? They'd make a better MTB shoe than a MX shoe.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

not for me. browsing the 5.10 site earlier, I couldn't find a single shoe in their collection that has enough tread to make me comfortable pushing a bike uphill on slippery roots/clay. I'll stick with my Lake MX 165's with Vibram soles, thanks. If/when I ever decide to use plaforms on my mtb, I'll be looking at other brands for something with more tread.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I can walk up wet rocks in my 5.10 Minaars.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

net wurker said:


> I can walk up wet rocks in my 5.10 Minaars.


wet rocks are a lot different than wet roots in a greasy wet clay situation. you need lugs on the soles to handle that. I don't ride at all if the trail is too nasty, but most shoes for use with flats have insufficient tread to really grab even if there's only a tiny bit of moisture coming from a single seep on a steep HAB. that's a recipe for a muddy face. I have only seen a couple (don't remember the brands, it was awhile ago and in passing) that were both sufficiently stiff and offered a decent amount of tread that MIGHT work.

It seems, though, that too much tread reduces the shoe's effectiveness for gripping the pins on a platform pedal. I don't have any direct experience here - I don't use platforms on my mtb rides, only on my commuter. But it seems that way for my commuter. Smoother shoes grip well on those pedals, but the bigger the lugs on the shoes, the less contact I make with the pins on the pedals.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i forgot my 5.10s in the car the other day and rode out in my new balance 574s. i then realized how much of a difference the flat soles of the 5.10s really make. 
i have not had any issues slipping in wet conditions with my 5.10s.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't knock it until you try it. The soles of their mtb shoes have a similar compound to the ones they use on their climbing shoes. Despite the flatness, a desirable quality for flat pedals, 5.10s do not hold mud and grip very well in wet situations.

If they can stick on the pedals going down this track, they'll stick to anything you can walk up.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Might be a bit warm in summer. I hate having hot feet.


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

sounds like a nice shoe, and I cant see anyone wearing these for motocross that is crazy if you think these would be good on a dirtbike then you must have never ridden a dirtbike a real motocross boot is the only option.


----------



## Lanyonheinemann (Jan 6, 2011)

I remember a lot of these style _motocross_ shoes coming out when riding pit bikes was really popular, might still be....but thats all they were intended for, not actual motocross.


----------

